# British Cities



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More to follow, later, from Newcastle...._


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of Newcastle, it's really a nice place to live.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Jane, it's too much! All these fabulous images! I cannot make my mind which is the best...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Falp* & *shik*: I have to agree. Newcastle is one of my very favourite cities, and I’m particularly fond of it. Keep looking in. More about to follow _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More Newcastle to follow......_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The final set from Newcastle:_


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

Great pictures of Glasgow and Newcastle.....i lived in Newcastle for 3 years and loved the place but I must admit to only ever having spent an hour in Glasgow and my perception (probably typical of an ignorant Londoner) was that it was a pretty grim place. Your photos have been a real eye opener- it looks to be well worth visiting.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Dusty Hare said:


> Great pictures of Glasgow and Newcastle.....i lived in Newcastle for 3 years and loved the place but I must admit to only ever having spent an hour in Glasgow and my perception (probably typical of an ignorant Londoner) was that it was a pretty grim place. Your photos have been a real eye opener- it looks to be well worth visiting.


Yes, I love Newcastle too. 

So many of our initial impressions can be formed by our circumstances at the time. The weather, our accommodation, the part of town we’re in.....

I really liked and appreciated Glasgow, but the absolute best part of the city for me is the West End. It’s fab. A grand, leafy, cosmopolitan, cultured, residential district - just minutes walk from the the centre of the city. Perhaps you ought to give the city another go. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Manchester*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More Manchester to follow....._


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A great set from Newcastle! Love what you do with all those photogenic bridges. And this one is in my view the star of the show:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A great joy to look in here, Jane...

Many favourites, #20/1 the modern building, and #20/3 double bridge, double train (superb!),
#21/last one, b/w, #27/1 and 2, wonderful pics of wonderful architecture...,
#whole 28! :applause:

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You are very quickly in upload, Jane! 
Just detected this "symphony in brown" with leaves and brick buildings,
very beautiful!



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Why Why:*_ The iconic Newcastle bridges, along with many different changes in level in the city, make for great photography. 

*Silvia*: I’ve spent quite a bit of time in preparation, so the photos are pretty much ready to go. I’m a woman on a mission. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More *Manchester*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The kiss! :lol: kay:
I have two more favourites:



openlyJane said:


>





openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Silvia*: 'The Kiss’: Manchester is known for its large and very active gay quarter & scene.

Yes, cool car - somehow reminds me of Havanna.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> *Silvia*: 'The Kiss’: Manchester is known for its large and very active gay quarter & scene.
> 
> Yes, cool car - somehow reminds me of Havanna.


For both: kay: 

Your new thread is wonderful and inspiring - I'm looking forward to the things to come... :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More from *Manchester*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_...and the final set from* Manchester:*_


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

my love for newcastle is already on record.

quite surprised by how small a proportion of it i recognised. either it's changed a lot since my day, or you explored more widely, i'm guessing a bit of both!

can't help but imagine a "Disgusted of Gateshead" shaking their head at this thread and clucking angrily though :lol:

As for Manchester.... always rather fascinates me. My employer has an office there, half of my team is there, I could have chosen to go there in fact. Perhaps it's just "grass is greener" talk but I can't help wondering if I should have done. For someone leaving London somewhat unwillingly, it does seem the closest thing to it you can get in England, which is an analogy I'm very wary of using considering how much everybody apparently hates London these days, but I mean that in positive terms - multipolar metropolis with emerging skyline and an _actual ***ing transport system!#@!_ (ahem). 

so hard to choose favourites when there are so many excellent ones, but I'll give a nod to 31/1, 32/5, 38/4, 38/6, 45/1. My transport bias showing through a little in that selection :lol:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> my love for newcastle is already on record.
> 
> quite surprised by how small a proportion of it i recognised. either it's changed a lot since my day, or you explored more widely, i'm guessing a bit of both!
> 
> ...



I have explored Newcastle quite a bit; my son went to university there ( everyone seems to love Newcastle); certainly more than I’ve managed to explore Glasgow - although I tried my best to cover as much ground as I could whilst there.

Manchester does have a certain fascination and pull. It is quite epic in a very urban and unique way. Definitely one that is interesting to explore. I’m not sure about the London analogies , myself, though. It doesn’t look or feel like London; it looks and feels like Manchester: bustling and dynamic and quite a powerhouse. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Liverpool:*
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More from Liverpool to follow...._


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> I’m not sure about the London analogies , myself, though. It doesn’t look or feel like London; it looks and feels like Manchester:


well, sure, I didn't mean to suggest that, more that something like



> It is quite epic in a very urban and unique way. Definitely one that is interesting to explore. bustling and dynamic and quite a powerhouse. :cheers:


also stands very true for london (and less so for bristol or almost any other english city)- in fact those words are hitting the nail on the head of the sort of shared/comparable qualities I was thinking of, better than I did myself :lol:

(also, to be clear, while I find places like Newcastle, Bristol, Sheffield are less 'epic-urban' in that sense, I'm not saying they're 'worse' because of it, it's not a value judgment. and I'm not sure where Liverpool fits in having not been)


----------



## Reds (Nov 6, 2008)

Great new thread Jane. All wonderful pictures but the Glasgow ones are simply stunning, love them.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> well, sure, I didn't mean to suggest that, more that something like
> 
> 
> 
> also stands very true for london (and less so for bristol or almost any other english city)- in fact those words are hitting the nail on the head of the sort of shared/comparable qualities I was thinking of, better than I did myself :lol:


Birmingham might also fit the bill?

Bristol seems more like Newcastle to me; a city I definitely have on my list for greater exploration soon. The sort of city that you can grow very fond of and imagine living in. Maybe you just haven’t lost the taste for the bustle of the metropolis? How do you see things panning out for yourself?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice photos, Jane :applause:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

See, Birmingham, despite its size, always filed in my brain as having more of that Bristol-Newcastle feel, but I've never properly been so that's a very baseless remark :lol: Yeah, I don't think I have lost that taste. I have no idea where (if anywhere) I'm going next tbh, passively shopping around a little bit for jobs atm, much will depend what turns up, and also what happens with brexit. If it goes through I'll want to leave but won't be able to, if it doesn't I'll be more able but less inclined to...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great! the editing and overall style especially. Keep up the good work, dear Jane :applause:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice thread. Newcastle looking amazing I have to say. A really good showcase of British urbanity so far, I will deffo enjoy your eventual Edinburgh photos...


----------

